# Prostatakrebs > Veranstaltungshinweise und Verbandsarbeit >  5. Interdisziplinärer Krebskongress Berlin

## Anonymous1

Am vergangenen Wochenende fand in Berlin der

*5. Interdisziplinäre Krebskongress Vivantes Berlin*

statt, bei dem es um Urologische Karzinomen ging. Es war eine Unzahl an Vorträgen auf dem Programm, sehr wichtige Themen finde ich. Auch die Berliner Selbsthilfe für Prostatakrebs war vor Ort. Sind evtl. irgendwelche Berichte verfügbar, zum Beispiel Extracts von Vorträgen?

----------

